# GMs und ihre Sprüche



## Thunderwolf (5. Januar 2008)

Was mich ja mal intresieren würde ist:Was habt ihr so für GM Sprüche nach einem Ticket gehabt?
Meiner war heute:Möge der Große Loot immer mit dir sein
Gibt es eigentlich ne Hitliste der besten GM Sprüche?


----------



## Arkoras (5. Januar 2008)

Gab doch schonmal so ein Thema...


----------



## Elementz (5. Januar 2008)

"War mir ein inneres Champagnerbad <enter name here>. "

"Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft <enter name here>, und möge das heilige Licht Dich und Deine Verbündeten schützen und Deine Feinde zerschmettern, auf das sie erkennen das der Name des Gotteschildes Angriffsblase lautet. "


----------



## Zentoro (5. Januar 2008)

"Seien die Beine Deiner Sukkubus ewig rasiert".


----------



## BirKenH4ier (5. Januar 2008)

Also ich spiele mage von daher :

Möge deine Inteligenz ,der deiner Gegner immer überlegen sein und deine Magischen Zauber immer Kritisch treffen.

Feral Druide:

Noch viel spaß weiterhin in Azeroth (name) und mögen deine Tierischen Instinkte nie die Oberhand über dich gewinnen.


----------



## Schamll (5. Januar 2008)

schon lange her als ich noch mit meim hexer gespielt hab hat mich nen alli priest im blackrock gefeart und ich bin anschließend in die lava gefallen ich hab das meiner gruppe gesagt und die meinten das man das eigentlich net darf und so also dachte ich ja schreib ich ma nen gm an soll sich um den priest kümmern tja dann gm hat sich gemeldet paar worte gewechselt am schluss ich dann dank für die schnell bearbeitung (dauerte vllt 10 min) und der gm dann ^^ viel spaß noch in der world of warcraft und mögen eure flüche nie ihr ziel verfehlen ^^


----------



## xFraqx (5. Januar 2008)

Das Problem ist uns bekannt und unsere Techniker arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran.


----------



## Sanjarin (5. Januar 2008)

lauere im hinterhalt, schleiche im schatten und das deine klingen niemals ihr ziel verfehlen.... meine antwort: Und Ihr nie mein Ziel sein...


----------



## mojitoto (5. Januar 2008)

War nicht bei mir aber einem befreundeten Hunter: 

"... mögen deine Mitstreiter immer Verständnis für deine Itembedürfnisse haben."

Grüße moji.


----------



## Nirvaner (5. Januar 2008)

Krieger: Und achte auf deine Figur, Platte ist nicht dehnbar!


----------



## NaturalDesaster (5. Januar 2008)

jop, Thema gibts schon. SuFu hilft


----------



## Victoire (5. Januar 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> "Seien die Beine Deiner Sukkubus ewig rasiert".


ROFL^^


----------



## Ava (5. Januar 2008)

ich hatte mit nem taurentwink mal : 
viel spass in der world of warcraft und mögen deine füße stets frei von gnomen sein....


hab mich kaputtgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (5. Januar 2008)

und pass immer auf diene totems auf, stolpern sit peinlich (bei meinem schamanen twink)


----------



## JP_1018 (5. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte den wohl coolsten Spruch (mit Jäger Twink):

Viel Spaß noch in Azeroth >Name<, und gib immer darauf acht dass sich dein Begleiter nicht an Bäumen vergeht, es könnte ein Druide sein.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (5. Januar 2008)

Mit meinem Nachtelfen :"Und mögest du nach einem Salto immer auf deinen Füßen landen"^^


----------



## Huntara (5. Januar 2008)

Mmh, bei mir kam nur ein "Spruch": Wünsch Dir'nen guten Rutsch *hicks*.

Dabei sind Eure Sprüche so anders ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infinityy (5. Januar 2008)

Bei mir letzdens :"Mögen deine Zauber immer kirtisch treffen".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haukii (5. Januar 2008)

"Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft <enter name here>, und möge das heilige Licht Dich und Deine Verbündeten schützen und Deine Feinde zerschmettern, auf das sie erkennen das der Name des Gotteschildes Angriffsblase lautet. "
[/quote]



der is goil^^


----------



## Spectrales (5. Januar 2008)

"Mögen deine Pfeile immer ins Schwarze treffen"

LANGWEILIG!!

Meine Antwort: "Was für Pfeile? Verschiesst mein Gewehr Pfeile?"

Meine kreative Ader hat zugeschlage Ó.Ò


Edit: Forum
*hust* Bester Thread ever auf wow-eu *hust*


----------



## shadowman777 (5. Januar 2008)

also ich habe mah einen spruch gehört von einen gm .............

GM: "Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß beim Meucheln deiner Gegner."
Spieler: "Das ist purer Klassismus! Nicht jeder Schurke benutzt Dolche und meuchelt seine Gegner!"
GM: "Ohh, tut mir Leid. Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Zerhäckseln deiner Gegner."
Spieler: "Ne danke, ich Meuchle lieber."



xD


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir wars nur mal"Möge der Loot immer deinen Wünschen entsprechen"


----------



## bluer (5. Januar 2008)

GM: Möge das ewige Makro dich immer beschützen^^


----------



## -dekagepe- (5. Januar 2008)

"Möge deine Klinge niemals stumpf sein"...ich:"bin doch aber ice-mage!"...GM:"naja, dann ists ja nicht wichtig"

ah ja ^^


----------



## Jack Sparrow (5. Januar 2008)

Du bist der Todesengel, der Blut mit Blut beantwortet, Derakon.

Hat mir mal ein GM zum Abschied geschrieben^^


----------



## promo1 (5. Januar 2008)

Als ich in Lordaeron unter den boden gefeart wurde, sagte der GM zum abschluss als wir auf unseren sieg hinausgewartet hatten.

" Möge dich das Licht stehts unterstützen "

Und meine Antwort darauf " Stimmt hier unten kann ich es gut gebrauchen "


----------



## Mondklaue (5. Januar 2008)

Bei einem Kumpel auf Hordenseite hat ein GM mal geschrieben: "Möge deine Axt immer von Allianzblut glänzen." Unparteiisch ist anders ;-)

Und meine letzte Begegnung mit einem GM ist so verlaufen (bin zwar ein Moonkin, war aber die ganze Zeit in Caster-Form und hatte mein Feral-Equip an): 

Ich: "Nein, andere Fragen hab ich nicht, vielen dank =)"
GM: "Nun gut, so möge dein Federkleid immer schön flauschig und glänzend sein."
Ich: "oO woher weisst du..."
GM: "Ein GM ist allwissend... *verschwindet im Nether*

Uaaaah, raus aus meinem Kopf!!!


----------



## Thrawns (5. Januar 2008)

hatte bisher kaum mit gm zu tun. coole sprüche!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bav_Nachtwache (5. Januar 2008)

Hunter!!!

"Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft <enter name here>, und möge dein Begleiter nie von Flöhen befallen werden."

ANTWORT:  (copy & paste) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft <enter GM´s name here>, und mögen die Tickets der Spieler nicht allzu nervig sein."


----------



## Leginior (5. Januar 2008)

Als ich mal mit einem Gm gesprochen habe : 

Ich : Ok vielen dank bye .
Gm : Viel Spass noch in World of Warcraft und lass dich nicht als Getränkemarkt ausnutzen .


----------



## Rull (5. Januar 2008)

Zu mir hat mal ein GM gesagt:

"Machs gut und viel spaß noch"


war auch mein einzigster GM kontakt^^


----------



## -dekagepe- (5. Januar 2008)

wenn ich mir so eure sprüche anguck, glaub ich, mein GM hatte nen schlechten tag =(


----------



## Potex (5. Januar 2008)

Noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft und mögen dein Totems immer Wurmfrei bleiben!

Mit meinem Schamitwink.


----------



## Ashnaeb (5. Januar 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist uns bekannt und unsere Techniker arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran.




rofl, oh ja!


----------



## Sebasti92 (5. Januar 2008)

Mögen sie nicht der Magie des Voddoos verfallen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Januar 2008)

Ich komme aus dem ewigen schwarz des wirbelnden Nethers um dir bei deinen Problemen zu helfen.

oder mal andersrum:


Der GM meldet sich mit der üblichen Begrüßung. Um den Arbeitsweg zu verkürzen, nehme ich ihm die Antworten schon voraus: Ja, ich habe Zeit, du wirst den Vorfall aufnehmen, untersuchen, ggf. weiterleiten und gemäß eurer Richtlinien verfahren. Ich habe keine weiteren Fragen, werde nicht zögern, euch erneut im Spiel zu kontaktieren und wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende  

Die Antwort darauf folgte schnell und knapp: "Immer müssen mich diese Spieler mit Makros abspeisen  "


Aloha


----------



## Cavalon (5. Januar 2008)

Als Jäger : "Möge das Futter deines Begleiters niemals ausgehen" xD jaja.. xD


----------



## ormord (5. Januar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem ewigen schwarz des wirbelnden Nethers um dir bei deinen Problemen zu helfen.
> 
> oder mal andersrum:
> Der GM meldet sich mit der üblichen Begrüßung. Um den Arbeitsweg zu verkürzen, nehme ich ihm die Antworten schon voraus: Ja, ich habe Zeit, du wirst den Vorfall aufnehmen, untersuchen, ggf. weiterleiten und gemäß eurer Richtlinien verfahren. Ich habe keine weiteren Fragen, werde nicht zögern, euch erneut im Spiel zu kontaktieren und wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende
> ...


rofl das muss ich mal versuchen^^ das geil


----------



## lollercoaster (5. Januar 2008)

bei mir hat er damals noch nie nen spruch losgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat einfach nur gesagt "Dann wünsch ich dir noch einen schönen tag <name>"


----------



## cleheinrich (5. Januar 2008)

mir (Schamane) hatte mal einer geantwortet:
"und möge dein Kettenblitzschlag nie ein Eichhörnchen treffen."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesmeras (5. Januar 2008)

bester Spruch ever:

"Es funktioniert alles aber wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck dran"

allerdings nicht von nem gm sondern von einem freundlich D-Link Kundendienst-mitarbeiter

Von nem gm hab ich schon gehört:

"Viel Spaß noch Baumkuschler"
"Ach Scheiß doch drauf ich bann den 2stunden"
"Ja und? Soll ich jedem sein näschen putzen(!!!!!)" (als ich ohne schlüssel und ohne "heroic" einstellung in bk-heroic kamen und sich das nicht ändern ließ! nach relogg gings wieder)

Also freundlich ist was anderes^^ habe aber auch schon viele nette aber nicht so bemerkenswerte sprüche gehört


----------



## Messariam (5. Januar 2008)

Also das beste bei mir war mit meinem Tauren Dudu Twink:

Ich: (Hier kommt das Problem hinn habs vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
GM: Vielen Dank wir haben unsere Kettenhunde losgelassen um das Problem zu beheben
Ich: Vien dank für die Hilfe und viel Spass noch
GM: Dir auch noch viel Spass und möge dein Fell ewig Samtweich bleiben!

LOL


----------



## Scarloc. (5. Januar 2008)

Zu mir als hunter:
"Und möge euer Pet nie Flöhe haben, <Name>."


----------



## Lo1 (5. Januar 2008)

Zu mir als Pala meinte ein GM:

Und Möge euer Ruhestein und euer Gottesschild stets bereit sein ....


OmG?^^


----------



## Anjastar (5. Januar 2008)

Bei meinen Mage:

"Möge Dein Wasser Rein sein,und Deine Arkane Magie mit Dir sein."

Nur zu blöd das ich zu Zeit Deep Fire Mage war. ^^

Bei meinen Druiden:

"Mögen Deine klauen immer geschärfft sein,und Dein Fell kuschlig und weich"

Dacht auch nur in dem mom. "Schwuchtel"


----------



## Kamaji (5. Januar 2008)

Möge deine Feinde stets über deine Totems stolpern.   (Schamane)

Möge niemals ein Ast knacken,bevor du von hinten zuschlägst  (Schurke)[Stealth]

MfG Kamaji


----------



## Occasus (5. Januar 2008)

lol

Nun hat's dich tight aus den Foren gedisst, yo!


----------



## Rashnuk (5. Januar 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Mit meinem Nachtelfen :"Und mögest du nach einem Salto immer auf deinen Füßen landen"^^



LoooL der ist nice meiner war so ( Als Krieger )
Möge deine Waffe niemals stumpf werden !
War so ätzend voll der standard Spruch -.-


----------



## Greav (5. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte mal:

"Ich hoffe das das Schiff auf dem Du reist nicht wieder Opfer der Blutsegelpiraten wird."


----------



## Slaiyne (5. Januar 2008)

Mit meinem Nachtelf Schurken: "Mögen deine Elfenohren bei der Fraktion "Türbalken" immer einen wohlwollenden Ruf inne haben."


----------



## Solluno (5. Januar 2008)

Ja Gms sind ne klasse für sich^^

Klasse sind immer diese Patzer wie:

Hallo <Kein Ziel> hättest du kurz zeit für mich...

Aber mein Favoriet is der Krieger Spruch:

,,Und möge deine Rüstung nie rosten und jedem Feinde trotzen"


----------



## Telyar (5. Januar 2008)

bei mir wars so, aber ich kann es jetzt nicht genau Zitieren, da es schon eine ganz Weile zurück liegt:
Ich bin Mage sollte man wissen^^

GM: "Mögen dir die Mächte von Eis, Feuer und Arkan immer untergeben sein."
Ich: "Ich benutze aber gar keine Eis, Feuer oder Akran Mächte, ich töte meine Gegner mit Stab und Zauberstab kampf."
GM: "Dann machst du wohl was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Greetz


----------



## ThomasG (5. Januar 2008)

Und ja, ich bin gerade zu Faul das Bild irgend woanders hochzuladen ^^


----------



## Bandos (5. Januar 2008)

bei mir wars:

"möge dein dolch immer den rücken deines Gegners treffen!"


----------



## Efrey (5. Januar 2008)

2 Sachen will ich dazu loswerden
Ich hab mitn schami n prob
Gm : Mögen deine Totems keinen Holzfäller zum Opfer Fallen
Ich : Mögest du immer das richtige Makro anklicken

Die geschichte hat mirn freund erzählt , wie einer aus der gilde nen gm angeschrieben hat als er gegankt wurde:
Gm : Tut mir leid ich kann dir nicht helfen , das müssen deine freunde tun.
Spieler : ich hab keine freunde
Gm: Das tut mir leid
Spieler : Willst du mein freund sein?


----------



## sseeker (5. Januar 2008)

Zu meinem Schurken:

"Und mögen deine Dolche immer deine Gegner treffen."

Wen denn sonst? mich?

mfg
sseeker


----------



## Daranas (5. Januar 2008)

Nach 4 stunden off gegangen und 2 minuten später: "wir haben sie leider nicht im spiel erreicht"


----------



## Next Exitus (5. Januar 2008)

Ich bin *Draenei* Schamane

Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft, und mögen dir deine Totems immer zur Seite stehen , und nicht von einem Bildhauer vergewaltigt werden.


----------



## Queezle (5. Januar 2008)

gehört zwar net so ganz hierhin aber lest euch das mal durch das is echt saulustig^^:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...02790&sid=3


----------



## Queezle (5. Januar 2008)

Zu meinem Warritwink:

Und möge ein Paladin nie um deine Beute würfeln.


----------



## zwuckl (5. Januar 2008)

bei nem Bekannten mit seiner Nachtelfe (ER ist MÄNNLICH!^^)

Ich habe mich kurz in Euren Augen verloren...

oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ava (5. Januar 2008)

mir is auch noch was eingefallen:

druide wartet mit seinem palakumpel in nagrand auf nen gm. der druide fliegt mit flugform hoch, geht in casterform und kurz vorm boden wieder flugform, weil ihm langweilig ist.
dann der pala: mach mal nich wieder zurück kriegst segen der rettung von mir.
der druide vertraut ihm und.....klatscht auf dem boden auf unter lautem gelächter des palas.
auf einma schreibt ihn der gm an: mir ist klar dass dein problem dringend ist aber selbstmord ist keine lösung!

war mit den beiden im ts, deshalb leider kein screeny vom chat


----------



## RouV3n (5. Januar 2008)

Also bei meinem Jäger war einmal:
Gm:"...und möge dein Begleiter dir stehts treu ergeben sein."


----------



## Katze (5. Januar 2008)

schamane : "mögen deine totems weit reichen "^^

druide : "mögen deine krallen immer gewetzt und scharf sein und mögest du nie geblindet sein vom blut deiner gegner "   hat mich sehr gefreut da ich eh feral druide bin ;D


----------



## Katze (5. Januar 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> bei mir hat er damals noch nie nen spruch losgelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo hatte ich auch mal... sag ihm dann einfach : manno dachte jetz kommt cooler satz oder so ^^ dann macht er dir nen coolen abschiedssatz ! probiers mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulk² (5. Januar 2008)

Zu Heal Druiden: Mögen deine Mitspieler immer genug Feuerholz haben. ^^
Zu Gnom mit Bart: Möge sich dein Bart nicht in deinen Erfindungen verfangen.
Und das beste: Mögest du dich zwischen Tot und Leben entscheiden. Ich war irgendwie schwarzweiß und tot aber hatte halbe Lebensleiste voll.


----------



## Carso1987 (8. Juli 2008)

zu meinem Tauren Hunter:
Ich wünsche dir noch einen shcönen Dienstag, lass dir die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen und drücke dir meine glücksbringenden Gamemasterdaumen, damit dein Pet dich nicht als "bot" meldet wenn du es fütterst

 xD


----------



## Carso1987 (8. Juli 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> jo hatte ich auch mal... sag ihm dann einfach : manno dachte jetz kommt cooler satz oder so ^^ dann macht er dir nen coolen abschiedssatz ! probiers mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich mal versucht. Der hatte sich einfach mit Tschüss verabschieded. Hab gefragt ob ich kein cooles Makro kriege. was kam?

"Gerne doch, hier: [cooles Makro]"

*augenverdreh*

aber er hat danach noch irgendeinen Spruch rausgehauen. Aber nix spektakuläres...


----------



## Songq (8. Juli 2008)

als jäger: mögen deine pfeile immer ins schwarze treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (8. Juli 2008)

Mögen deine Schüsse stets kritisch treffen


----------



## ---D.A.--- (4. Oktober 2008)

Ava schrieb:


> mir is auch noch was eingefallen:
> 
> druide wartet mit seinem palakumpel in nagrand auf nen gm. der druide fliegt mit flugform hoch, geht in casterform und kurz vorm boden wieder flugform, weil ihm langweilig ist.
> dann der pala: mach mal nich wieder zurück kriegst segen der rettung von mir.
> ...




Omg der is echt geil xD

naja bei mir letztens hatte ich ein Problem weil ein neues pet höhere stufen nicht erlernt hat. und der GM meinte mein pet müsste es sich von einem anderen pet "abgucken".  dann kam " Und möge dein Pet in nächster zeit nicht mehr Lernresisten sein"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Oktober 2008)

jaja die gm´s hab die ma wegen quests angesprochen und plumpt kan dan die begrüssung ^^
haben mich als weibliche person gehalten als wollte der mich anmachen das war funny ^^ 
tja mit den quests konnte er mir aber nit helfen weil die techniker mit hochdruck am arbeiten sind und können erst am mitwochen korregieren wegen der quests sry  und so hat der geschrieben und zum schluss ´´möge dein weg immer viel ep bringen ´´  jaja die gm´s


----------



## Warlockguy (4. Oktober 2008)

Elementz schrieb:


> "War mir ein inneres Champagnerbad <enter name here>. "
> 
> "Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft <enter name here>, und möge das heilige Licht Dich und Deine Verbündeten schützen und Deine Feinde zerschmettern, auf das sie erkennen das der Name des Gotteschildes Angriffsblase lautet. "



Ist das vom RP server? Oder sagen die generell so komisches?^^


----------



## Maine- (4. Oktober 2008)

Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft , Maine und möge deiner Sukkubus niemals Haare an den Beinen wachsen ! 


hab mich so schlapp gelacht lol und als ich das im gildenchannel geschrieben hab hat sich die halbe gilde auch kaputt gelacht ^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist uns bekannt und unsere Techniker arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran.



haha, das ist der wohl beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Hexer: "Mögen die Seelen deiner Opfer immer in deiner Tasche landen"

Zum Feral: "Möge nie ein Jäger versuchen, dich zu zähmen"


----------



## Nike_7 (4. Oktober 2008)

Zu mir als Schurke: "Ich wünsche dir einen guten Stunlock <NAME>"

naja...


----------



## Lisutari (4. Oktober 2008)

Meiner war heute erst "Mögest du niemals am Wipe schuld sein". Seit langem mal kein Standard spruch^^


----------



## kraxxler (4. Oktober 2008)

Hebt die Krüge, trinkt zugleich. Lange lebt das Zwergendreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saphiera (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenn einen von nem Bekannten ...


GM: Möge deine Feuermacht deine Gegner stets verbrennen.
Spieler: Ich bin Frostmage!
GM: Gefrierbrand !!


*lol*


----------



## abe15 (4. Oktober 2008)

JP_1018 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den wohl coolsten Spruch (mit Jäger Twink):
> 
> Viel Spaß noch in Azeroth >Name<, und gib immer darauf acht dass sich dein Begleiter nicht an Bäumen vergeht, es könnte ein Druide sein.



EEENNNDGEEEIL


----------



## abe15 (4. Oktober 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem ewigen schwarz des wirbelnden Nethers um dir bei deinen Problemen zu helfen.
> 
> oder mal andersrum:
> 
> ...




ABSOLUTER HAMMER!
Made my day!ü


----------



## Taksoa (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal ein GM angeschrieben , weil ich was zum neuen Patch wissen wollt.

Der Schlusssatz vom GM:   Gut , dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend < Name > , und denke daran...

                                        Gnome unter den Hufe , geben Flecken auf dem Teppich....




Ich und mein Freund haben uns s weg gelacht....

Endgeil einfach^^


Greez Taksoa


----------



## DarthBana (7. Oktober 2008)

Und werter Hunter, immer schön daran denken die Irreführung auf die Stoffis der Gruppe zu schießen.


----------



## Rocksalana (7. Oktober 2008)

mögen sich deine waffen nie in deinem bart verfangen


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. Oktober 2008)

leider noch nie ein gespräch mit nem GM gehabt =( aber geil wäre wenn man fragt "In wie fern sind GMs denn anders als andere Spieler?" und der GM sagt darauf "Genauso wie Champagner sich von Pisse mit Kohlensäure unterscheidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


mfG


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Sprüche sind ja schon recht bekannt,aber hier im Forum gings ja mal los,dass man fragen sollte,ob das Ei oder Huhn zuerst da war.
Das haben sich die GMs wohl ähnlich abgegriffen und mich hat vor kurzen ein GM gefragt "Möchtest du zum Schluss noch die Frage des Tages gestellt bekommen?"
Ich meinte Natürlich ja
GM "Welcher Körperteil hat die meisten Knochen?"
Ich "Die Hand"
GM" A)Die Hand der Kopf C)die Wirbelsäule ?"

Fand ich recht nice *g*


----------



## Punani (7. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> leider noch nie ein gespräch mit nem GM gehabt =( aber geil wäre wenn man fragt "In wie fern sind GMs denn anders als andere Spieler?" und der GM sagt darauf "Genauso wie Champagner sich von Pisse mit Kohlensäure unterscheidet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gut dass du nich gestern simpsons geschaut hast...


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (7. Oktober 2008)

" Möge der Hexenmeister niemals in Versuchung geraten die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen ( und wenn doch, dann denke er daran, wem er das zu verdanken hat - Gamemaster L********)


----------



## Sensitive (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Antwort auf deine Frage ist 4. Sollte dies nicht die richtige Antwort sein, dann hast du die falsche Frage gestellt.


----------



## Darkshineng (7. Oktober 2008)

Möge dein Fell immer seidig-glänzend sein junger Druide


----------



## x.Ne0n (7. Oktober 2008)

Möge es immer genug Fleisch geben, damit dein Begleiter dich niemals anfällt.


----------



## Deepender (7. Oktober 2008)

damals als ich das arkan resi teil für kalecgos wieder haben wollte( für übungstrys damals), kam ein gm an

" Hallo ich bin Gamemaster<name>, ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für dich, welche möchtest du als erstes hören?"

Wo ich drauf meinte"Lassen wir erst mal die gute Nachricht ankommen"

meinte er so " Die gute Nachricht ist, das ich mich bei dir Melde"

"Und die schlechte ist, das der weg mit der Post vom Trinket eine Stunde braucht"



und halt als abschlusssprüche hatte ich auch schon sehr intressante^^.....

"Möge dein Pet nicht mehr deine Mitstreiter in heikle situationen bringen"


----------



## Ren3gaid (7. Oktober 2008)

> Gab doch schonmal so ein Thema...




nerv net!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


B²T


Tut mir leid aber ich hab noch keinen Gm nen ticket geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (7. Oktober 2008)

mist...wünschte auch ich würde mal ein problem haben....diese sprüche sind ja endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedreini93 (7. Oktober 2008)

ich weis warum die gms so lange zum anworten brauchen,weil sie ihre makors suchen!xD


----------



## Ren3gaid (7. Oktober 2008)

hahaha ich kann nicht mehr....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GabEsSchon (7. Oktober 2008)

Als Krieger

„Mögest du beim anstürmen nie stolpern“


   Tauren Schamane

„Möge dein Fell den Winter überdauern“ 


JaJa die GM ^^


----------



## Raighen (7. Oktober 2008)

"Möge das Licht stehts deinen Weg beleuchten" Paladin twink


----------



## Roktarius (7. Oktober 2008)

Mögen sich niemals Würmer in deinen Totems einnisten...

Ach ja und: Möge dein Totemwald niemals gefällt werden...

Welche Klasse das ist könnt ihr ja euch denken oder?


Greetz


----------



## umbria (7. Oktober 2008)

hab damals den hexertwink meines mannes ein wenig gelvlt und hatte ein kleines prob,weshalb ich mich an einen gm wandte,der mir aber bei diesem leider nicht weiterhelfen konnte.meinte halt zum abschluss: bliblablub,ob er mir wenigstens noch etwas anderes gutes tun könne (O.o),woraufhin ich meinte,daß er sich ja bitte ne nette verabschiedung überlegen könnte*liebguck*.der gm darauf: hab leider momentan kein passendes makro zur hand.....na doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......ein paar minuten später : whisperincoming.....wieder besagter gmb er mich nochmal kurz stören könne..ich so,ja warum net...dann meinte er:und möge dir dein wichtel niemals über den kopf wachsen,fand ich recht witzig^^


----------



## Valnar93 (7. Oktober 2008)

Möge dein Fell auf ewig flauschig sein Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankylos94 (7. Oktober 2008)

"Mögest du in Schlachtzügen über ewig Mana verfügen!" Beim Priester war das!


----------



## Plakner (7. Oktober 2008)

Mögen deine Schafe immer frisch und dein Wasser kuschelweich sein oderso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrydwulf (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich war letztens mit meinem Schurken unterwegs und hatte auch eine amüsante Unterhaltung mit nem GM.
Abschlusssatz war:

"Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Tag <........> und mögest du mit deinen vergifteten Klingen nie dein eigenes Butterbrot schmieren..."

Fand den Satz sowas von lollig dass ich den statts in den G-Channel gleich nochma dem GM gepostet hab -.-"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aman-Xardos (7. Oktober 2008)

"Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft Xardos, und möget ihr immer einen Lebenspunkt mehr als euer  Feind besitzen." oder so ähnlich wars

Da hab ich echt geschmunzelt. Sonst kam nix nennenswertes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüße,  Xardos


----------



## Shyona (7. Oktober 2008)

"Rettet die Totems, esst mehr Bieber.",

hatte ein Freund mal von mir.


----------



## Gähn1 (7. Oktober 2008)

Mage: "Und mögest du beim blinzeln niemals schielen" 
Schurke: "Möge der Stunnlock mit dir sein"
              "Möge dein Klinge immer schnell am Hals deines Gegners sein" <-- ode so ähnlich^^


----------



## Malondil (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte heute mit meinen mage:

Mögen sich die Elemente des Wassers und des Feuers immer deinem Willen beugen. Arkanmagier denken sich ihren Teil.


----------



## dekura92 (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir (Schurke) kam einmal "Mögen die Taschen deiner Gegner immer gut gefüllt sein"


----------



## Schniefer (12. Oktober 2008)

Mögen der Frost und das Feuer deine Arkanen Mächte verstärken!


Mage ftw!!!!


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (12. Oktober 2008)

mögest du im pvp immer 1%mehr leben haben als deine gegner ^^


----------



## Ch3rion (12. Oktober 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist uns bekannt und unsere Techniker arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran.



Das ist der geilste Witz von Allen. XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (12. Oktober 2008)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Das ist der geilste Witz von Allen. XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ne jedes problem das ich bisher gemeldet hab wurd behoben


----------



## nhomizz (13. Oktober 2008)

ich konnte mal nicht mehr zu meiner leiche gelangen da schrieb ich einen gm an:
gm: hallo nhomizz, bla bla bla
       gm rezzt mich
gm: so bitte sehr.
ich: wow danke! das ging aber schnell!
gm: ich hab noch meinen Kaffee-Buff

abschlusssatz: Gut, dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend, Nhomizz, und denke daran... nicht jedes Kraut sollte man als Mojo bezeichnen und rauchen.

tja was ein kaffee so alles bewirkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist uns bekannt und unsere Techniker arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran.


den kenn ich allzu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Name:* Fußball


----------



## Ashtera (13. Oktober 2008)

sowas in der Art: "Ich wünsche dir noch weiterhin viel Spaß in der Welt von Warcraft" fand ich mal richtig Cool!!!

/ironie %&off





Tante Edith meint das mein kleines adoptiertes Haustier ganz viel Hunger hat, und fast eingeht. ;P


----------



## EliteOrk (13. Oktober 2008)

Pala:
"Möge deine Blase niemals nachgeben, <Name>." 

Urinblase und so :>


----------



## Elito (13. Oktober 2008)

"Möge dein Pet immer 125% Schaden machen." <- Mit meinem Hunter

"Möge deine Haare niemals verfilzen" <- mitm Tauren Druide

"Möge dein Gift nie zu früh ausgehen" <- Schurke




Was ich auch schon gesehen habe (auf ner I-net-Seite) und ziemlich funny fand:
"Möge das Licht dir immer beistehen, Name."
"Ich bin aber Shadowpriest."
"KEINE KEKSE FÜR DIE DUNKLE SEITE! *Wegrennt*"

^^


----------



## Koshdrago (13. Oktober 2008)

zu meinem demo Hexertwink:
"Ich wünsch dir und deinem Dämon noch einen dämonisch guten Abend."


----------



## Ahti (14. Oktober 2008)

Sehr Interessant!

"Dieser Game-Master verfügt momentan über kein offenes Ticket......blabla....."

Ich lag erstmal 30 Minuten in der Ecke...


----------



## Otama (14. Oktober 2008)

bei meinen tauren wurde schon öfter gesagt: "möge dein fell immer flauschig bleiben"^^


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (14. Oktober 2008)

Efrey schrieb:


> Die geschichte hat mirn freund erzählt , wie einer aus der gilde nen gm angeschrieben hat als er gegankt wurde:
> Gm : Tut mir leid ich kann dir nicht helfen , das müssen deine freunde tun.
> Spieler : ich hab keine freunde
> Gm: Das tut mir leid
> Spieler : Willst du mein freund sein?



rofl ich hau mich weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## óÓ_Yaki_Óó (14. Oktober 2008)

mein geilstes GMspräch endete so.
Vorweg, ich = paladose^^

Ich: Schönen abend noch und danke für die hilfe =)
GM: Dann wünsch ich dir noch einen schönen tag in der world of warcraft und möges du nie an Blasenschwäche erkrangen.


Was aber auch noch lolig war als ich mit meiner bzw meinem einem mitstreiter in blackrocksptizte die Q für Den Schlüssel abgeben wollte aber der mob nit wollte.
Wir ham ne halbe stunde mit dem GM gequatscht bis er dann abschied nhemen wollte. Tjo dann kam die frage Ei oder Huhn.
Der GM schreit in den Raum und bong ich werde ein huhn! Tjo ich will dem GM zeigen wie toll ich bin und versuch mich mit bubble zu befreien und bäm steht da ein huhn in bubble.
Zum Abschied hat und der nette GM dann in Piraten verwandelt^^


----------



## Gamaliel (14. Oktober 2008)

zu meinem Warlock meinte nen GM:

"Mögen deine Dämonen niemals eine Gewerkschaft gründen!"


----------

